# cleaning up mounts ???



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

I was just looking at my Goldeneye mount I just got back the other day and was wondering if there was anything I could do to remove a small spot of blood that is still on the feathers. one of our good friends just started doing taxidermy and he did a decent job on the mount but missed a spot of blood near the tail. what can I do to get rid of it? 

Also, I have a Bufflehead mount that is about 4-5 years old, the cheek patches are starting to turn a little yellow, is there anything I can do to clean it up a little?
Any information would be greatly appreciated.

thanks in advance,
DB808


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

I would be tempted to trim or pull the feathers that are spotted. Blood removing chemicals involve wetting, rinsing, and drying which is difficult on a mounted bird.

I am curious about the yellowing as yellowing is usually due to fat seeping and there is very little fat in the cheeks of waterfowl. Try some windex and let us know. Maybe some kerosene (very carefully, OUTSIDE).


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

Ok...I will do that and let you know how it goes. thanks for the tip...The yellowing is also starting in the white feathers near the primaries on the buffleheads wing.....its not to the point where it is horribly yellow, but I want to kinda clean it up a little so it will last.
Thanks,

DB808


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

Well I tried the Kerosene on the the cheeks and the windex on the back area....neither of them really made a difference....the kerosene helped a little more then the windex but it didn't give it back the true color I was hoping for...any other hints? As for the Goldeneye...I trimmed the feathers and that helped get rid of the problem.
Thanks,
DB808


----------

